# I am getting CRAZY



## colorminator (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post here, I am happy I found it! 

I have a VERY strange problem at home: 
I am running 10.6.6 on a Macbook Pro
I am running 10.6.6 on an iMac
I am running iOs 4.3 on an iPad
I am running iOs 4.3 on an iPhone 4

My router/modem configuration is as follows:
Modem has LAN IP: 192.168.1.1
DHCP is enabled in the modem and has a range of 192.168.150 to 200
It is a Sitecom DC-227 v2 (for Analogue ADSL)
NAT is switched on and in "Special Applications" I opened port 1723 for TCP
Firewall is on

My Wifi Router is a Sitecom WL-351 v1
Its IP address is 192.168.1.2 
NAT is off 
Firewall is off
DHCP is off

DHCP works fine.
Internet works fine (websites, ftp, etc.)

Then.....I try to make a VPN connection to the office. It is a PPtP connection to Windows 2008 Server. I enter the server name which is: remote.xxxxxxxx.nl, I enter the user name and the password under Authentication settings. And I click connect. 

So far so good, within in seconds I have my VPN connection and everything works fine. Then I disconnect the VPN and try to logon again after 1 minute or so.....and then it fails. 

This happens on ALL my devices here, first time works, second time it doesn't. 

I entered my modem configuration and reset the modem. After a couple of minutes it sometimes works it sometimes doesn't. Even after not trying it for 15 minutes or so and then giving it a retry it sometimes connects and sometimes doesn't. With my old modem I never had this problem.

At the server side the log file shows the following error: 
_A connection between the VPN server and the VPN client <my home IP address> has been established, but the VPN connection cannot be completed. The most common cause for this is that a firewall or router between the VPN server and the VPN client is not configured to allow Generic Routing Encapsulation (GRE) packets (protocol 47)._


Does anyone has an idea what the cause of this problem could be? 

Thanks!
Marco


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 15, 2011)

colorminator said:


> ...
> This happens on ALL my devices here, first time works, second time it doesn't.
> 
> ... *With my old modem I never had this problem*.
> ...



My first thought is some mis-configuration of your router, or the router just doesn't support a VPN connection properly, or simply a faulty unit?


----------



## colorminator (Mar 15, 2011)

that was what i was thinking too (the mis-configuration). I checked it with the Sitecom helpdesk and our IT-guy and none of them could find an error in the configuration. The only thing that remains is a faulty unit. However, it remains strange that the delay in getting in again seems to be quite consistent (about 10 mins).


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2011)

Now if you are using the Cisco client that was designed for 10.5 and yes it will have problems.  That client was not designed for 64 bit OS X. To use it properly you must boot OS X into 32 bit mode (hole down the 3 & 2 number button while booting) and then try the Cisco client.

In 10.6 cisco worked with Apple to build their client into 10.6.x. To use it you can see here.


----------



## colorminator (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not using the Cisco client. Or do you mean that the PPtP is the Cisco client?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2011)

No. It's just so many Cisco VPN problems on this board I pulled a no-no, assuming, sorry.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 15, 2011)

colorminator said:


> ...
> 
> This happens on ALL my devices here, first time works, second time it doesn't.
> 
> ...


I am curious. Why do you deliberately disconnect a perfectly good connection only to attempt to reconnect a minute later?

As for your "problem," I would not assume that just because you didn't have the "problem" with your old modem that it due to a flaw in your new modem. The new modem connects. This means that the problem--if there is a problem--is subtle. My first guess is that your firm's router believes that you are still connected and will not allow you to reconnect. Work with your IT staff to figure out why.


----------



## colorminator (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi MisterMe, thanks for your reply. The reason i am disconnecting after having a perfect connection is that my wife reported the issue. She's working from home and connects to our server in the office. 

She had a VPN connection all day, disconnected and tried to get back on half an hour later. That is how i figured out there was a problem. A friend of mine gave me access to his VPN server, which is an OSX Server, and it has the same problem. So it looks like the problem is on my side. But I really can't find where. It seems that the modem has some kind of 'memory' or so....I can only get it working again after resetting the modem (that is what I figured out now).


----------



## cristina5448 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am curious. Why do you deliberately disconnect a perfectly good connection only to attempt to reconnect a minute later?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 22, 2011)

I am also curious!
Why would you (cristina5448) copy a perfectly good previous post (#7)?
Is that an attempt to simply make a random post so you can later come back to provide us with some "wonderful" advertising?
Ah, how we enjoy those wonderful... (Is that too sarcastic?)


----------

